# Limited Opportunity...Bulk-Salt Now Available in Des Plaines, IL



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Please find our bulk salt opportunity for a select few local contractor's.

Thank you for looking!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...20042996691&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------

